# Several Topics In One



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Too Avoid Posting Like 100 Post In A Day, I'll Put My Updates Here:


Grim: I Went To Light A Cigarette, And Grim Stuck His Nose Into The Fire... I Had To Put Out Singed Little Whiskers... >.>

Reaper: Loves To Jump/Dive; He Seems To Enjoy Climbing Up Random Things In My Room, And Jumping/Diving Off Them (I have a soft carpet) And Doing It Several Times Daily... So Far Hes Jumped Over 6 Ft. From My Cabinet, To My Bed... And From My Bed, Bounced On To The Floor (Yes, I supervice all of Reapers "stunts" so he dosn't get hurt  )

Bathing: It Now Looks Like I Tried To Commit Suicide After Giving Them There First Offical Bath... 

Showering Togeather: Reaper Climbed Up My Bare Leg In The Shower...


So Yea... Anything I Need To Be Concerned About?


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like you got a couple wild lil guys there! I went to light a cigg the other day and Rocky came up and snatched it out of my mouth! I had to chase his furry behind all around my room to get it back. I think that your rats are fine, but im no expert. BTW, any way i could see some footage of your dare devil Reaper in action?


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, yea, i plan on recordin him asap 

lol, rocky would get along great with my little guys, lol...

grim once went UNDER my tub b4... took 2 hrs b4 he came out... i thought he was gonna winde up in the basement... >.>


but i should have a pic of reaper doing a stunt or 2 tommrow, wont be as good as a vid tho


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Kool sounds good. Sht, my last rat Pebbles used to hide under my radiator all friggin day. It got to the point where i had to coax her out with food but she would just take the food and jet back under. Between that and her chewin a tunnel in my futon, she was a lil too rowdy for me.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, so what happened to her?


and yea... i need to rat proof my room better, 1 of reapers jumps landed him between my bed and the wall >.>


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ouch, that had to hurt. But as for Pebbles, when i had to move here to GA about 2 months ago i couldn't take her on the bus with me. So i ended up having to give her to a friend of mine who had another female. I really didn't want to do it cause i kind of rescued her from another friend of mine who was too involved with drugs to take care of her, but i was forced to. I did manage to get a hold of my friend who has her and she said that shes doing good but at first she acted a bit weird. I guess it might have been depression cause i was very close to her. She used to go every where with me, even to the bar. Oddly enough every one at the bar used to pass her around like a joint and she loved it! That rat had one **** of a personality.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lmao!! my guys go with me anywhere they allow rats... they go with me to work (where i bought them) all my friends houses, etc... 

but bein up north again bites... too many rules vs ratties


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

yea when i was in ny i had to hide Pebbles in my pocket when i went to the stores.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, and to think... non-rat owners think were outcast... THIER THE OUTCAST!! 


I cant help if ratties are addictive... i used to think they were horrible... till i heared all the good of them... 

just goes to show ya... dont judge a rat by its rep


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea, i live with my sister and she says she hates rats but shes the one who bought Rocky so i think she may have a soft spot. LOL!


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

my mom calls my rats dogs, because thats what they act like... they fight for attention, come when called by thier name, etc..


----------

